
Last yellow german telephone booth dismantle - h2000
https://video.golem.de/wirtschaft/22796/die-letzte-gelbe-telefonzelle-wird-abgebaut-telekom.html
======
mtmail
Amazing. 18 hours ago a mapper removed it from OpenStreetMap.
[https://www.openstreetmap.org/changeset/69503927](https://www.openstreetmap.org/changeset/69503927)

